# Off to Philly



## Dan Anderson (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Ho,

Off to Philly for several days with a side trip to Boston for good measure.  I'm working on a couple of projects with Mark Wiley (_Filipino Martial Culture_) as well as doing a seminar for Jeff Burger (Boston trip).  This will be my first time in a long time going back to Philadelphia since 1987.  Yeow!  Time flies.  Getting packed.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 26, 2009)

Have fun Dan.  I am looking on having Jeff over here in Alma during the summer for some Muay Thai training.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 26, 2009)

Dan I hope you ahve a wonderful trip and bring some pics to share.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 28, 2009)

Day 1.  Long plane ride.  Worked with Mark a bit.  Damn, we move differently for two people who agree so much on principles and concepts.  Good clean fun and getting along great.  Going to shoot photos for his upcoming book for Unique Publications tomorrow.  We might have enough time to shoot some for my newest book as well.  Went over techniques and photo layouts tonight as well as watched vintage videos of Ancion bacon and Antonio Ilustrisimo.  Pretty cool stuff to see your roots.  Will keep you all posted re the weekend.

Travelling Dan

PS - Jeff, I haven't had a Philly cheesesteak yet but who knows, the weekend is young.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Day 1.  Long plane ride.  Worked with Mark a bit.  Damn, we move differently for two people who agree so much on principles and concepts.  Good clean fun and getting along great.  Going to shoot photos for his upcoming book for Unique Publications tomorrow.  We might have enough time to shoot some for my newest book as well.  Went over techniques and photo layouts tonight as well as watched vintage videos of Ancion bacon and Antonio Ilustrisimo.  Pretty cool stuff to see your roots.  Will keep you all posted re the weekend.
> 
> Travelling Dan
> 
> PS - Jeff, I haven't had a Philly cheesesteak yet but who knows, the weekend is young.




Dan,

After the weekend is over, and you have taken a breath, give me a call. I would be interested in your points on moving differently. 

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I hope there'll be pics!



Dan Anderson said:


> PS - Jeff, I haven't had a Philly cheesesteak yet but who knows, the weekend is young.



It sounds as though you've earned one!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 30, 2009)

Tis Monday and I'm tired.  We've shot the photos for Mark's book and they turned out well.  I have been to Boston and back.  Jeff Burger is a terrific host and is one of these guys you haven't heard much about but has a wealth of experience and knowledge.  Had a great time.

A very quick reply to my man, Rich.  Mark and I both base a lot of our striking power on  full body integration.  He has a background in Five Ancestor Fist kung fu so his body action is very Chinese based - fa jing (release of energy) based on contraction-expansion.  VERY explosive.  He also procedes from _where he is_ so he doesn't load up on his strikes.  He incorporates A LOT of _'stepping for best alignment'_ actions which are simple, interesting and has got my mind whirring with all sorts of ideas.  More on this when I know what I'm talking about.  he's is best known for his Cabales Serrada Eskrima books and so forth but he does not move like a serrada man.  He's real deal and moves well and hey - we get along great.

There you go.  All for now.

Your hero,
Me


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Tis Monday and I'm tired.  We've shot the photos for Mark's book and they turned out well.  I have been to Boston and back.  Jeff Burger is a terrific host and is one of these guys you haven't heard much about but has a wealth of experience and knowledge.  Had a great time.
> 
> A very quick reply to my man, Rich.  Mark and I both base a lot of our striking power on  full body integration.  He has a background in Five Ancestor Fist kung fu so his body action is very Chinese based - fa jing (release of energy) based on contraction-expansion.  VERY explosive.  He also procedes from _where he is_ so he doesn't load up on his strikes.  He incorporates A LOT of _'stepping for best alignment'_ actions which are simple, interesting and has got my mind whirring with all sorts of ideas.  More on this when I know what I'm talking about.  he's is best known for his Cabales Serrada Eskrima books and so forth but he does not move like a serrada man.  He's real deal and moves well and hey - we get along great.
> 
> ...



Hey Dan,

That sounds very interesting about Mark's movement.  Interesting as it sounds similar to what I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (then again maybe not as I would need to see it first)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I hijacked this review by Jeff Burger from BudoSeek.  

Seminar and video review -

Not sure how to put this in good words as much of what was great about it is the way Dan teaches.

We started with some basics strikes and footwork and built that into a flow.  Inserting the other hand, blocks, disarms, what ifs and variations he would add one new element at a time as the group got comfortable with the previous flow.  We left with plenty of drills and some great progessions to help take us to higher levels.

Dan really made all the newbies feel very comfortable.
I have seen alot of people who were very good at their art but were poor communicators as instructors, teaching is a skill and Dan has it.
I was really surprised how well the group in one days training.
The seminar definately over delivered.

Oh and for you guys into kata Bunkai...you missed even more.

The DVDs are well done too.
FAST TRACK I-II - All the basics, how to easily connect them into a flow and then the added elements ( other hand, disarms, what ifs....) all in a well communicated logical progression.

If you already have FAST TRACK I-II or previous training the next two are more principle based techniques for your tool box.

Presas Brothers Arnis Seminar - Mike Bowers students of GM Ernesto Presas, Kurtis Goodwin students of GM Roberto Presas and Dan Anderson student of Remy Presas all one one video. Stick vs stick, empty hand vs empty hand, empty hand vs stick. LOADS of principle based techniques on this video, some really easy to pull off and effectice traps and disarms in Dan's section.

International Seminars 2006 -LOADS of techniques and again all well communicated. Just infinite possibilities that stem from the basics.

The "BIG IF" (Self Defense Against A Knife Seminar) Dan takes a bunch of the most popular knife defenses seen in most schools and shows some of the ways they can (and are likely to) go wrong and how prevent them.
There is a nice video at the beginning that will show you why you need to have ALOT of respect for a knife.

Dan was good in progressions at the seminar and in his other videos and there was a interesting progression here as well. In the past I have run into people who were just terrified of the knife (even training blades). There are some nice techniques on the video for easing into a familiarity with the knife.

Im looking forward to Dan coming back next year. 
__________________
WWW.COACHJEFFBURGER.COM

"A nation that makes a great distinction between its scholars and its warriors will have its thinking done by cowards and its fighting done by fools."
Thucydides


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Luck!!! Have fun teaching the seminars.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 11, 2009)

Been there and back since the thread was first started, however, I AM going back the weekend of the 17th of October.  I'll have a good time then as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 16, 2009)

Today is the 16th and I'm back.  I'm in North Wales, actually.  With the exception of being stuck last night in Atlanta, everything is off to a good start.  I am not going to see much of mark Wiley this visit as he has prior pressing family engagements.  I'll try to sneak him off for an hour or two.

I'm with Ian Fusco, a kung fu/tai chi player and am schooling him on the Fast Track sub-system of MA-80.  We're off to a good start.  He trained with Mark for a bit and now is training with me.

We have covered the first steps of FT1 (volume one of teh Fast Track system) and now he is getting the hang of how the structure is set within the striking template.  

For those of you who haven't purchased the Fast Track Arnis Training program dvds (shame on you) the FT program is based on setting up a template for motion and how to recognize motion and then how everything you do is related to that template.  It is a very effective training program for people who are not training in an established FMA program.  The *first program* deals with longer distance training and a six strike template.  *Volume two* deals with medium to medium/close range, the twelve strikes and how to set your opponent up with feints and such.  *Volume three* is a kids program.  *Volume four* teaches the eight empty hand tactical forms.  Each form is not so much a kata or anyo but a very specific action (block, trap counter is one of them) and how each 'tac form' can lead into locking and throwing, etc.  *Volume five* (unreleased) is based on cane actions where you are not directly engaging cane on cane and this really heightens your awareness of distancing.  

Anyway, day one coming to a close.  I will be here with Ian til monday and then I am getting together with one of the east coast's pioneers of Modern Arnis, Joe Bridenstein.    I hadn't met Joe in all the years I had been in MA until my trip here last march and Mark took me over for an illuminating (and too short) two hour visit.  This will be fun.  Over and out.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - If all goes well I might be able to hook up with Frank Shekosky and Brian Zawilinski sometime mid week as well before I head to Boston.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 16, 2009)

Philly is an EXCELLENT city, be sure you at least take a few hours to enjoy it!  A trip to Pats and Geno's and the Art Museum is a must - just so that you can say you did it.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Today is the 16th and I'm back. I'm in North Wales, actually. With the exception of being stuck last night in Atlanta, everything is off to a good start. I am not going to see much of mark Wiley this visit as he has prior pressing family engagements. I'll try to sneak him off for an hour or two.
> 
> I'm with Ian Fusco, a kung fu/tai chi player and am schooling him on the Fast Track sub-system of MA-80. We're off to a good start. He trained with Mark for a bit and now is training with me.
> 
> ...


 
Good talking with you Dan and hope to connect this week.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 17, 2009)

Day two: Woke up to an early Starbucks and then off to the seminar at 9:00 am.  I never train at 9:00 am.  Oh well.  Had a good time and the two hours went by awfully fast.  Went over the basics of Fast Track with the crew.  It was a closed door seminar with a small number of Ian's crew.  One of the things I remember and picked up from RP was how well he could fit his teaching in with whomever - the art within your art.  I put that to use and the gig went over just peachy.  Good time.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Day two: Woke up to an early Starbucks and then off to the seminar at 9:00 am. I never train at 9:00 am. Oh well. Had a good time and the two hours went by awfully fast. Went over the basics of Fast Track with the crew. It was a closed door seminar with a small number of Ian's crew. One of the things I remember and picked up from RP was how well he could fit his teaching in with whomever - the art within your art. I put that to use and the gig went over just peachy. Good time.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
I noticed the same thing about RP. I would watch him go to one group and teach one thing one way and be a hit, and approach a different group in a very different way and still be a hit. He really knew how to assess the group he was working with and adapt.
Glad you are having a great trip thus far!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2009)

Day three: Poor Ian.  I spent roughly 4 hours on the floor indoctrinating him to Fast Track Arnis Training Program 1.  By the time we were done I could smell the smoke coming out of his ears, his eyes were permanently crossed and his hands were beaten and bruised.  Good fun for me.  He'll recover.  He'll be teaching the Fast Track Arnis Training Program at his I.E.F. Kung Fu Academy fairly soon for any of you in the North Wales area (somewhere in the Philly burbs).

Off to hook up with Joe Bridenstein tomorrow and will check in with mark Wiley on Tuesday before going to Boston.  Hope to hook up with both Frank Shekosky and Brian Zawilinski before I go home.  All for now.  The Godfather II is on the big screen.  Ahhh, the classics.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

